# Trailers with living/storage other than equi-trek



## Muddyboots (12 November 2012)

Thinking of selling my beloved horse box and swapping to a trailer. Purely for financial reasons!! Husband runs 2 x 4x4 for his business so i could use one of his vehicles to tow). I love my lorry and one thing I really don't want to loose is the storage/changing space. I'm aware of equi trek trailers (and what many people think of them and their experiences!) Are there other companies that you would recomend that offer the same sort product?? Thanks.


----------



## Jnhuk (12 November 2012)

Not had personal experience with any other than equi-trek but have heard that  fautras and titan trailers have living


http://www.titantrailer.co.uk/


----------



## Muddyboots (12 November 2012)

Thanks that's really useful. A friend has a fautras. It looks to be a nice well built trailer but I have had issues loading my horse in the past and I just can't imagine he would load into a trailer without a ramp. The Titan also looks good. The 'dealerships' tab doesn't work on their website. Does anyone know if there is a dealership in North Yorkshire? They are pricey new-any idea of second hand value?? Thanks!!


----------



## Sprig (13 November 2012)

Don't write off Equi-trek. I had a 5* and loved it. We did not have any problems with it. I think if you buy second hand and from somebody sensible then you will find that any initial build quality issues will have come to light and been dealt with already.


----------



## titch (13 November 2012)

Another one to say don't write off an equitrek.  I love mine and couldn't be without it.  If in many years I replace it, it will be with another equitrek


----------



## millimoo (13 November 2012)

Bockmann Big Master, Top Master or Mega Master.
Impossible to source the new ones in the UK, however a good buy if the exchange rate is good - plus a few dealers were prepared to meet us at Rotterdam. Only other problem is they are a heavy rig. Blenderup are another European trailer


----------



## Muddyboots (13 November 2012)

I haven't written off ET. I know of the horror stories but also know many people who are really pleased with there's. I'm not sure if I will end up with new or second hand so plan to go to their hq (which is only an hour or so away) to explore the options further!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (22 July 2015)

Bateson Ascots have a tack locker built into the front, mine takes 2 saddles and bridles / headcollars etc. I just change in the trailer (with doors closed...), lots of space if horse is stood outside   I personally don't know of anyone who has loved their Equi Trek, for the price and the reviews of them I wouldn't buy one. I also wouldn't personally buy a trailer with living bit as I've read about quite a few accidents with horses jumping into the living area (especially if rear facing apparently).


----------



## merlinsquest (23 July 2015)

I love my Equitrek & can highly recommend, it is 6 years old, we have travelled thousands of miles together with no problems at all. Regarding Magic Melon's comment on horses jumping into the living over the breast bar. This would be impossible as the living is behind a solid bulk head at the front of the trailer & so is behind the horses, not in front of them at the back of the trailer over the breast bar.


----------



## CBAnglo (23 July 2015)

I think she means that little storage area in front of the breast bar where the jockey door is.  If you have the side tack locker it is built into that section I don't so mine is just flat (has spare tyre).  The breast bar has bolts on the side rather than just a pin.


----------



## eggs (23 July 2015)

Another vote for Bockmann or Fautras.  A friend of mine has the Fautras and although they come with a small pull out ramp she has never had to use it for any horse loading into her trailer - it seems that they all prefer to step in rather than walk up.


----------



## eggs (23 July 2015)

millimoo said:



			Bockmann Big Master, Top Master or Mega Master.
Impossible to source the new ones in the UK, however a good buy if the exchange rate is good - plus a few dealers were prepared to meet us at Rotterdam. Only other problem is they are a heavy rig. Blenderup are another European trailer
		
Click to expand...

Hi Millimoo

I tried to pm you but your inbox is full.  Would you mind sending me the details of the dealer you sourced your Bockmann through.  I'm not having much joy here in the UK.  Thanks


----------



## Sealine (23 July 2015)

Ifor Williams now do an 'Eventa' trailer with living - see http://www.iwt.co.uk/products/eventa/

I nearly bought an Equitrek when I bought my Ifor Williams 511 until a few people put me off the Equitrek.  I haven't seen the new Eventa  'in the flesh' as such but would be interested to hear some feedback on them.


----------

